# UPNP et LaBox Numéricable



## medapayne (12 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir.
Je possède LaBox numéricable celle-ci est capable de lire des fichier via UPNP.
J'ai installé un logiciel type XBMC sur mon mac pour avoir comme un serveur UPNP.
LaBox ne le reconnais pas car je suis pluggé sur mon routeur WNDR3700 qui lui est pluggé à LaBox mais quand je plug mon mac directement sur LaBox elle le reconnait via UPNP et lit les fichiers.
Comment je pourrais faire ou configurer afin que LaBox accède en UPNP sur mon mac Quand celui-ci est plugé sur mon routeur.
Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Oizo (13 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,

Il faudrait que tu ouvres les ports suivants sur la page de configuration de ton routeur :
UDP port 1900
TCP port 2869


----------



## medapayne (13 Juin 2012)

Comment dois-je procéder je ne comprend pas la config de mon routeur.
Voici des photos explicatives.
J'ai le choix de configurer soit " ouverture de port " ou " déclenchement de port " quelle option je dois choisir?
http://imageshack.us/f/580/capturedcran20120613213.png/

Si c'est "ouverture de port " comment je configure?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/capturedcran20120613214.png/

Ou enfin si c'est " déclenchement de port " comment je configure?
http://imageshack.us/f/826/capturedcran20120613214t.png/

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Oizo (13 Juin 2012)

C'est ouverture de port, donc il suffit de mettre un nom par exemple "UPNP UDP" ensuite port de début 1900 et port de fin idem. Adresse du serveur par contre je ne vois pas, il laisse valider si tu ne remplis pas ? Ensuite il faudra créer un deuxième appelé par exemple "UPNP TCP" en mettant le port 2869 en début et fin.


----------



## medapayne (13 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup je teste ca et je te tiens informé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------

J'ai testé mais ca ne fonctionne pas j'ai bien rentré les paramètres que tu m' a donné mais rien.
est ce qu'il ne faudrait pas faire en sorte que les requêtes UPNP de mon mac envoyé au routeur communique vers LaBox afin que celle-ci voie le partage?


----------



## Oizo (13 Juin 2012)

C'est le but de l'ouverture des ports que les requêtes UPNP envoyées vers le routeur soient communiquées à la box.

Normalement l'ouverture des ports mentionnés doit régler le problème, mais je ne connais pas ton routeur et la ligne "serveur" sur ton écran de configuration me laisse perplexe. Si quelqu'un connaît ce modèle et peut expliquer comment y fonctionne l'ouverture de ports...


----------



## medapayne (13 Juin 2012)

Là j'avoue je bloque.
En direct ca fonctionne il doit il y avoir un truc spécifique à faire au niveau du routeur.
Je comprend pas même en ayant fait ce que tu m'a dis


----------



## medapayne (14 Juin 2012)

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurai une solution?


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Pas facile d'aider en ayant si peu d'information sur la configuration du LAN.
Il y a deux routeurs (la box et le netgear) sur le réseau local, mais qui fait quoi? Y a-t-il deux plans IP?

Si la Box fait routeur (+ DNS, DHCP, et tout le toutim), le netgear devrait se contenter de faire switch, avec rien de connecté sur le port Wan du Netgear (la box étant connectée à un des quatre ports ethernet du switch), et là, plus de pb d'UPnP entre le Mac et la Box, le Netgear étant transparent. Dans cette configuration, on se prive de ttes les belles fonctionnalités du Netgear; Mais bon, a-t-on besoin de deux routeurs sur un réseau familial?
Perso, j'essaierais de faire marcher déjà comme ça...

Après, si on veut utiliser le Netgear comme routeur, il y a deux options:
- La Box numéricable est passée en mode bridge (avec la Box connectée sur le port WAN du Netgear), et le Netgear fait tout (pour UPnP, on le passe à ON).
Mais, gros pb, je ne sais pas si dans cette configuration on peut bénéficier de toutes les fonctionnalités de la Box.
- Soit La box est utilisée en mode routeur, et le Netgear aussi (avec deux plans IP), mais c'est  plus compliqué à mettre en oeuvre côté Netgear.
Et possible comme dit Oizo , qu'il faille ouvrir les ports UPnP pour que ça marche entre le Mac et la Box.
Pour ça, je prendrais le menu "redirection de port/déclenchement de port" (avec ouverture de port cochée)
Dans le "nom du service", s'il y a UpnP, il n'y aura plus qu'à rentrer l'adresse IP du Mac.
S'il n'y a pas UPnp, il faut ajouter un service (UPnP) et mettre les ports indiqués par Oizo associés à l'adresse IP du Mac.

Mais j'ai peut-être tout faux (je n'ai ni box numéricable, ni routeur Netgear) 

Bon courage...


----------



## medapayne (15 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup de votre j'ai refait mon réseau LAN et passer mon routeur en mode Switch, tout fonctionne.


----------



## bluesilence (30 Juin 2012)

Bonjour Medapayne,

Tu m'interesses pournune question annexe à laquelle je ne trouve aucune réponse.
Je suis chez numéricable et les seuls parametres qui pourraient me faire évoluer vers la box sont:

- meilleurs débit montant
- meilleurs débit descendant
- meilleurs ping

sachant que je suis eligible à seulement 30 Mb.

de ton coté est ce que tu as vu une différence avec ton précédent modem concernant ces trois points et quel est ton débit d'éligibilité?

Merci beaucoup


----------

